# Stolen puppies, beaten Dam Canada



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thought I would post here also. This poor mom was beaten and her puppies stolen, between Coaldale and Taber. Just in case any Canadian members from Alberta happen to be on here.....original post from FB

Posted Alison Zaporzan on Oct. 22nd:
STOLEN--4 puppies stolen from our family farm (between Coaldale and Taber), and mother dog beaten during the daytime on thursday October 18th. Puppies are 7 weeks old. If you have any information, or see these little guys around please message me. Two girls and two boys. Two resemble border collies. ~BRINA~


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

omg thats terrible. hope they found soon xx poor babies and mum x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Puppies have been found, have asked for updates on Mom .....sigh of relieve


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope they are all doing alright. Can't believe some people


----------

